# When will they update the R3 and Soloist



## rollinrob

Hi All
I am having deep thoughts about buying a R3 after interbike. The r3 has been and is an amazing bike from everything I have read and seen. The only drawback if you can call it that, is that is is a design that is nearly 3 years old. Was the initial design that good that they do not need to update it? Are the big 3-4 bike manufacturers (Trek,Specialized,Giant and Cannondale) have that bad of bike designers that they have to revamp their lineup yearly... The only thing that Cervelo has done is make the bike lighter. That a good thing but it also makes the bike lots more expensive. Thanks for any replies guys..


----------



## niteschaos

Cervelo will update it when they can make it better. Alot of the updates from other manufacturers are just cosmetic.

The R3 really is that good. Remember, they didn't significantly update the Madone for 5 years either. 

Cervelo makes a point about making good frames, not just new ones.


----------



## veloci1

a model called S3 is rumored to be on the works for release sometime in 2009. it will be the front triangle of the soloist and the rear of the R3. it is said to be the perfect balance. that is all i know from a very reliable source.


----------



## mobileops

I've heard from a very reliable source, namely my LBS that the entire line will be revamped in the following way:
1) SLC's and SLC-SL's will be named in this S1, S2 format
2) the SLC/SLC-SL geometry will stay the same in the front, and the rear triangle has a slight change to it, more aero but he couldnt explain how
3) this SLC/SLC-SL or S1/S2 will be lighter, not sure how or by how much
4) there will be no more R3, only an R3-SL or whatever its called
5) the SL models will have paint, no more clear coat over carbon
6) as expected, everything will get more expensive, in part due to the value or lack there of, of the US dollar. 

That's what I know so far. Expect in September/November. Guy told me if I told the owner of the store, he'd get fired. Oh well.


----------



## STARNUT

mobileops said:


> I've heard from a very reliable source, namely my LBS that the entire line will be revamped in the following way:
> 1) SLC's and SLC-SL's will be named in this S1, S2 format
> 2) the SLC/SLC-SL geometry will stay the same in the front, and the rear triangle has a slight change to it, more aero but he couldnt explain how
> 3) this SLC/SLC-SL or S1/S2 will be lighter, not sure how or by how much
> 4) there will be no more R3, only an R3-SL or whatever its called
> 5) the SL models will have paint, no more clear coat over carbon
> 6) as expected, everything will get more expensive, in part due to the value or lack there of, of the US dollar.
> 
> That's what I know so far. Expect in September/November. Guy told me if I told the owner of the store, he'd get fired. Oh well.


Oh man,


your not even close.

The R3 will get an update when they can make it better. They don't have a problem selling it as it is.


Starnut


----------



## Kenacycle

I don't mind they are not changing the design of the bike. But I do want to see a different color for the Soloist Carbon. The only thing that's holding me back from getting the Soloist Carbon, and entertaining the idea of spending an extra $1500 for the SLC-SL instead, is the color.

If and when the Soloist Carbon comes out in this color! I will be all over it


----------



## jorgy

Guy's pulling your leg. Gerard Vroomen posts over at slowtwitch occasionally and the only time they update is when they've made a significant improvement. Totally rejiggering the naming scheme seems really out of character for the company.


----------



## mobileops

Wow, I didn't realize STARNUT was on the product development team for Cervelo. What was I thinking to suggest info coming from him would be absolute, and from me just be "way off"

The authtorized dealers get this info in advance, they know what's gonna be out there, at least some of them do. 

I heard theyre taking down the R3 because the R3-SL will be the feature bike in that category. They're not changing the geometry, they're just not gonna sell 2 bikes with 100 gr difference between the two. Can't say I blame them, sorta stupid to have an R3-Sl for an extra $800 when the difference is 100gr. There are better ways to loose the weight if stiffness isn't improved. 

I'm also thinking veloci1 and I have heard about this new similiar naming scheme from different places, which makes me think I'm not so way off. 

November is right around the corner, too bad you can't really say "I told you so" on a forum....

JB


----------



## sabre104

As far as color for the Soloist is concerned, just buy the regular soloist ($2800 msrp) send it to Hotubes for a repaint ( $500 I think) and you are still have $1200 left over compared to the SLC-SL ($4500). Theses 2 bikes are roughly only about 120grams +- apart and I can't see anyone buying this frameset for a WW build anyways.

Just my $.02

John


----------



## mobileops

I agree with them needing a new color scheme. the SLC to SLC-SL jump does seem to be more than just color, in my opinion. 200gr weight, and the stiffness factor, justifiable to some. How you can justify $800 on 100gr without a change in stiffness, I'm not sure. Especially when the white set up with record is so hot. 

JB


----------



## STARNUT

Dude........................




I _*AM*_ an authorized Cervelo dealer...................... I went to the BrainBike meeting in Colorado this month, I didn't see you there......................... I saw the 2009 line........................ Did you?

Don't be such a twit..................

Starnut


----------



## mobileops

DUDE.................................

If you've seen the 2009 personally why not share the wealth..............dude...............


----------



## mobileops

Dude....


----------



## STARNUT

Non disclosure agreement.............................

Starnut


----------



## niteschaos

I think everyone is a quart low until I see pictures.


----------



## Kenacycle

Dude.... do tell me the Soloist Carbon will have a new color in 2009!


----------



## jorgy

kdub said:


> Dude.... do tell me the Soloist Carbon will have a new color in 2009!


It's gotta come with Saxo Bank's color? So, my guess is at least some blue.


----------



## rollinrob

I heard that the graphics will be changing from white to silver on the SL versions.


----------



## Gretzky

jorgy said:


> It's gotta come with Saxo Bank's color? So, my guess is at least some blue.


You are assuming that Saxo Bank will be riding Cervelo's next season...


----------



## jorgy

Gretzky said:


> You are assuming that Saxo Bank will be riding Cervelo's next season...


That is correct. IIRC Riis owns a major Cervelo distributorship and the team is contracted to ride Cervelo through 2009.


----------



## Gretzky

jorgy said:


> That is correct. IIRC Riis owns a major Cervelo distributorship and the team is contracted to ride Cervelo through 2009.


Interesting then that Specialized is rumored to be the bike that Saxo Bank will be riding for 2009


----------



## STARNUT

they have been saying that since last year. They said that Transition was going to be faster than a P3. They were never able to make good on that. Riis has been around Phil and Gerard long enough to know that the bikes do give his team a competitive advantage. So much so that "the deal" (cervelo and CSC) is that no other team can use them in Europe. The Lifeforce team is using them but they don't race against CSC.

Its not a money thing with Riis............... it's well known that he chooses equipment that he feels is the best. I think clothing, shoes, pedals, helmets, and glasses are the only things they get paid for.

Starnut


----------



## veloci1

can this be the S3 or the likes. look at the chain stays and rear triangle.


----------



## mobileops

That seems consistent with what I was told. Guess they were able to lower the weight by removing carbon from the rear triangle. The front looks the same, and rear is refined. What do you think Dude, I mean Starnut?? Way off? And just in time for the Olympics! Funny, they moved the internal cables on the down tube to one, side, there used to be one on either side. 

JB


----------



## STARNUT

why would I share what I know (if I could) when you act like a dick? Those cables are going into the top tube behind the stem by the way.

Starnut


----------



## mobileops

I guess he knows two D words....


----------



## STARNUT

Check this space on 9/30

Starnut


----------



## mobileops

Dude, I mean dude.....Dude.......Dude....


----------



## GonaSovereign

Based on what I've seen around here with my own eyes (Toronto, where the protos get ridden) Starnut is right about the cables going into the top tube. 

CSC-Saxo Bank still has a contract with Cervelo for another year or two, so no Specialized bikes any time soon.


----------



## mobileops

any more info on the prototypes? any R3 changes, or just the SLC and such. 

JB


----------



## rollinrob

Something I found in another forum.. I hope the R3 has a change in color...


We then got shown the lineup for 2009.
Lot's of great colors and a few surprises (I signed confidentiality agreement and I want to remain a Cervelo dealer for 2009 so I won't reveal all).
The P2 SL is returning for another year.
The Solo Team is also returning! It has an awesome paint job (looks like a P2C DA)
The P3C is back in two colors; one being the white World Champ bike as ridden today by Fabian. It will also be available in a grey/black like this year's P2C Ult.
The P2C has two new color choices for people to whine about.


----------



## !!!shaunie!!!

if u saw the olympic coverage the bike above was used by stuey ogrady and fabian so u never know this could be the new generation of cervelo


----------



## Kenacycle

!!!shaunie!!! said:


> if u saw the olympic coverage the bike above was used by stuey ogrady and fabian so u never know this could be the new generation of cervelo



Ya, it's the S3.. It's on the Cervelo website now
http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=S32009


----------



## mobileops

Now Starnut, what part of my inside scoop was wrong? My correct naming. My correct change to the bike. My correct everything?

JB


----------



## STARNUT

Man your annoying...................

Congrats................. you should be proud. You have successfully regirgitated 3rd hand information and only managed to get 5/6ths of it incorrect. I find it funny that pics of the bike have been up since before you started trying to convince everyone you are not an uninformed oaf yet................ the inside track you have seems to have missed it. If you go to slowtwicth you can follow the Gomez thread about the S3. 

The guys at competitive cyclist already have the S3 up on the website.



1 is correct 2-6 are not correct. What change do you speak of................. the is no change. The S3 is a brand new bike in the soloist line. Hell, veloci1 was the post above your "scoop" and he even called out the S3 before you. What exactly did you bring to this conversation again? Rollinrob is more on target than you are and he simply copy and pasted from another forum.

and your missing a pretty big piece of information too by the way.......................


In the end, think what you want, I could care less. If your one of those guys that needs to be right.......................... I'll give in; your 100% correct and Cervelo lied to their dealers at the meeting in Longmont. I'll send my inside guy an angry email asking him why some internet twit knows more than I do about the 2009 line.


Starnut


----------



## edorwart

deleted


----------



## mobileops

Wow, I think I struck a nut with Starnut. I wasn't trying to scoop anything, someone asked a question and I replied with my info. You were so sure that I was wrong, "Your Way Off" comment was a little harsh to start. 

I could actually care less about the new models. Just got an R3 with Record from Competitive and couldn't be happier. Pretty sweet bike. 

Edorwart, sorry your comment was deleted. Thanks for reminding me, like my wife, that I've gone thru an R3-SL and SLC-SL in the last year. They were pretty sweet bikes, but I bought the R3-SL thinking it was G-d's gift, fell into the trap of the SLC-SL because it looks so hot, but really missed the cush ride of the R3 and went back. 

Oh well....it's only money. 

JB


----------



## teffisk

mobileops said:


> I could actually care less about the new models.
> 
> JB


The expression is 'I couldn't care less...'


----------



## mobileops

THey both work dickfer


----------



## twiggy

Starnut, can you confirm one way or another with any certainty whether SaxoBank will be on Cervelo next year?? I keep hearing rumours that the Cervelo contract was cancelled and Specialized will be stepping in, due to the raises required for Cancellara and Sastre? (see the pro-cycling forum) 

Thanks!


----------



## STARNUT

Edit: it would appear that Riis can be bought for approx 3.5 million Euros and some bike thrown in for good measure.




Starnut


----------



## mobileops

A lot of people in other forums are convinced SAxo is moving to Specialized. Will be interesting to see what happens. On another note, I've been out on my new white R3 with Record 10sp and have to say, that's a sweet sweet ride. If anyone out there is looking for a sweet bike before prices get out of control with '09 frames and '09 Campy/Shimano stuff, go to Competitive Cyclist and get an R3 with Record 10. It's a steal of a bike. What a climber. I thought my old SLC-SL with Red was special, but this thing is a looker, it climbs like no other, and it was cheap.


----------



## Kenacycle

mobileops said:


> A lot of people in other forums are convinced SAxo is moving to Specialized. Will be interesting to see what happens. On another note, I've been out on my new white R3 with Record 10sp and have to say, that's a sweet sweet ride. If anyone out there is looking for a sweet bike before prices get out of control with '09 frames and '09 Campy/Shimano stuff, go to Competitive Cyclist and get an R3 with Record 10. It's a steal of a bike. What a climber. I thought my old SLC-SL with Red was special, but this thing is a looker, it climbs like no other, and it was cheap.




So from your experience, the R3 is a better climber than the SLC-SL? I have the R3 and was thinking of getting the SLC-SL for it's aero advantage, but also thought it would have the same climbing feel as the R3.


----------



## mobileops

People are mixed on this point, and I think essentially everyone has their own opinion. I found the SLC-SL to be harsh, using Reynolds DV46T wheels, with a good carbon stem and handlebars. My SLC-SL with full RED was lighter than my current R3 + Record by 80 grams or so, the weight factor no longer plays a role. I ride in NYC, westchester, and CT were it can get hilly. I am however a firm believer that this so called aero advantage is only such were you're a top end rider in an actual race. I'm a weekend/group/recreational rider, not someone in races trying to win an event. For my style of riding, which I have to imagine is 80%+ of this forum's ride basin, I don't see the aero advantage being a big deal. 

That being said, the R3 feels just right up a hill, it responds to the pedal strokes better, and has the sensation that its sorta pushing you up. Hard for me to explain better than that. It feels good. Not to mention its a cush ride on the flats when the roads aren't so hot. 

Having had the SLC-SL, I just dont see the advantage being worth the $4500 price tag. For $2800, the R3 is a lot of bike. And to spend another $800 for 80 grams (comparing an R3 with an Easton EC90 to an R3-SL with a 3T fork), with a negligible difference in stiffness over the R3-SL, I really think this is a top bike for the money. I'd say consider the SLC, but over .5 pounds heavier, and I prefer the R3 ride. Just my 2 cents, plenty of people have an SLC/SL and love it. I loved mine. 

Just love the R3 more. 

JB


----------



## STARNUT

It would appear that Cervelo is done with most of the NDS we signed at the dealer meeting.

There will be a small change on the seatpost size to 27.7 on the std R3 and there was some confusion on the SLC family so they named them S1,2,3 to make it more clear. The S1,SLC, SLC-SL, R3-SL, P1,2,3 remain unchanged save for paint and the R3 will stay white. Moreover, there have a few new parts specs for the SLC/S2. They will offer a full ultegra SL version. Further, all bikes will have _*FULL*_ groups. As in cranks and breaks from the group family. Most of the road will come stock with 3T stems, bars, and posts when avaliable. The other color of the S3 is like the new P3, silver and black.

The only change was the R3 seatpost size and the addition of the S3, color changes, and spec changes.

and......  

Starnut


----------



## function

STARNUT said:


> Further, all bikes will have _*FULL*_ groups. As in cranks and breaks from the group family.


Looks like the S1 comes with that horrible FSA crank/BB and the Cervelo branded brakes. The brakes are "ok", but the cranks are nowhere near Ultegra shifting quality and have poor reliability. I still want an S1 frameset and have it painted matte black (anodized would be nicer).


----------



## mobileops

Starnut, all bickering aside, where is the SLC-SL? I actually thought this was going to continue in the line-up? The S3 must be replacing it officially. 

JB


----------



## sabre104

http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=S32009

S3 = SLC-SL

Read it


----------



## STARNUT

The SLC-SL *is not* the S3. The S3 is actually heavier and has a compleatly different layup, internal cable, etc etc etc. I know it's continuing because I just placed some orders for May-June-July delivery. I suspect that they want the S1-S3 story on the web. so............



@ mobileops, I think in truth, the SLC-SL will be replaced by the S3 in 2010 (no I don't know that for sure). They have a bunch of stock still to sell and it is a different bike. Moreover, it'll be sold as the Ltd bike with full Red and Zipp 404s all season while the S3 is frame only. Like the SLC-SL was orginally. The SLC-SL is a lighter frame and the S3 is a faster frame. It ought to be interesting to see if people freak out about the "extra" 60-80 grams. The S3 will look like the P3 with black and silver paint.

I think the new paint looks great and makes the whole line look good sitting on the floor. You can visually see that the P1-P# is part of the same family of bikes and same goes for the S1-S3. They all look the same.

Also, I was a bit off on the parts. All *CARBON* road will include the full grouppo family. The S1 has that dreaded FSA turd for a crank. The S2 with Ultegra SL should be a pretty good bike for the money. Further, all DA bikes are full 7900 down to the $700 cranks and $400+ brakes.

I would also like to point out I said "and............" 

Starnut


----------



## abracadabra

Hi. Do any of you dealers know MSRP on the 2009 bikes? S1-S3? RS-R3SL? Thanks!


----------

